# Vermehrt Werbung als Artikel getarnt in den Heften



## Falconer (7. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß ja, dass es um die Printausgaben generell nicht besonders gut steht und man sich mit Werbung finanzieren muss.
Jedoch ist mir in letzter Zeit übel aufgestoßen, dass immer öfter Werbung veröffentlicht wird, die exakt wie ein PCGH Artikel aufgemacht ist. Teils vom Inhalt, Schriftbild, Absätzen, etc. Das finde ich schon sehr irreführend und ich bin der Meinung, dass ihr das eigentlich nicht nötig habt. Ich habe euer Heft immer gerne im Abo gelesen, aber jetzt aufgrund dieser Dreistigkeit dann doch gekündigt. Dann macht doch das Heft lieber 50 Cent teurer, als euch so vor den Karren spannen zu lassen.

Wie gesagt, vom Inhalt her ist euer Heft echt gut, aber so was habt ihr nicht nötig.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Juli 2016)

Falconer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, dass es um die Printausgaben generell nicht besonders gut steht und man sich mit Werbung finanzieren muss.
> Jedoch ist mir in letzter Zeit übel aufgestoßen, dass immer öfter Werbung veröffentlicht wird, die exakt wie ein PCGH Artikel aufgemacht ist. Teils vom Inhalt, Schriftbild, Absätzen, etc. Das finde ich schon sehr irreführend und ich bin der Meinung, dass ihr das eigentlich nicht nötig habt. Ich habe euer Heft immer gerne im Abo gelesen, aber jetzt aufgrund dieser Dreistigkeit dann doch gekündigt. Dann macht doch das Heft lieber 50 Cent teurer, als euch so vor den Karren spannen zu lassen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, vom Inhalt her ist euer Heft echt gut, aber so was habt ihr nicht nötig.



Hallo Falconer,

willkommen im Forum. Du bist zwar schon lange dabei, aber zwei Postings sind ja quasi wie Neuland.

Hast Du jetzt ein konkretes Beispiel, das Dir sauer aufstößt?

Danke und Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Falconer (7. Juli 2016)

Ja, irgendwann mal angemeldet, aber eher selten aktiv, eher der stille Mitleser. Die Sache mit der Werbung war jetzt allerdings wieder mal ein Anlass hier aktiv zu werden.  Wenn ich heute wieder zu Hause bin, suche ich gerne die Anzeigen inkl. Seitenanzahl heraus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Juli 2016)

Falconer schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwann mal angemeldet, aber eher selten aktiv, eher der stille Mitleser. Die Sache mit der Werbung war jetzt allerdings wieder mal ein Anlass hier aktiv zu werden.  Wenn ich heute wieder zu Hause bin, suche ich gerne die Anzeigen inkl. Seitenanzahl heraus.



Ich würde gerne den (schwerwiegenden) Vorwurf der "vermehrten Werbung als Artikel getarnt" verstehen. Das kann man nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht ohne konkreten Beleg behaupten.


----------



## Research (7. Juli 2016)

Ich ahne was er meint, Anzeigen, die oben Links als solche gekennzeichnet sind, sehen fast wie Redaktionelle Beiträge auf. Wer als "im Flow" des Lesens ist, stolpert dabei auf Ungereimtheiten, u.A. Layout, das aber mehr aus dem Augenwinkel, dafür aber am Artikel Selber. (Ein/Zwei-seitige Berichterstattung (), sie verstehn?)

Kurz, er wünscht sich Werbung im Stil von "Super Mega Markt".


----------



## Falconer (7. Juli 2016)

Nur damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen: "Anzeige" steht bei den Artikeln natürlich oben drüber. Da der Rest aber komplett wie die PCGH aufgemacht ist, ist das in meinen Augen an dieser Stelle zu wenig. Da steckt von dem werbenden Anzeigenkunden eine klare Absicht dahinter.


----------



## Falconer (7. Juli 2016)

Research;8324775
Kurz schrieb:


> Super Mega Markt[/URL]".



Nö, das nicht, aber die Artikel sind schon verdammt ähnlich aufgebaut. Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn die Leser absichtlich in die Irre geführt werden. Oder gehst du davon aus, dass die Werbenden das Layout und die gleiche Schriftart benutzen, weil ihnen diese so gut gefällt? Es gab auch viele gute Werbung in der PCGH, die durchaus auch mal das Interesse für ein Produkt wecken können, ohne mit knalligen bunten Bannern um die Eckezu  kommen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Juli 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Ich ahne was er meint, Anzeigen, die oben Links als solche gekennzeichnet sind, sehen fast wie Redaktionelle Beiträge auf. Wer als "im Flow" des Lesens ist, stolpert dabei auf Ungereimtheiten, u.A. Layout, das aber mehr aus dem Augenwinkel, dafür aber am Artikel Selber. (Ein/Zwei-seitige Berichterstattung (), sie verstehn?)
> 
> Kurz, er wünscht sich Werbung im Stil von "Super Mega Markt".



Dass wir solche Anzeigen im Heft haben, hat niemand bestritten.

Aber mir geht es um den Thread-Titel: "Vermehrt Werbung als Artikel getarnt in den Heften"


----------



## Falconer (7. Juli 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dass wir solche Anzeigen im Heft haben, hat niemand bestritten.
> 
> Aber mir geht es um den Thread-Titel: "Vermehrt Werbung als Artikel getarnt in den Heften"



Daher auch mein Post: "Nur damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen: "Anzeige" steht bei den Artikeln natürlich oben drüber. Da der Rest aber komplett wie die PCGH aufgemacht ist, ist das in meinen Augen an dieser Stelle zu wenig. Da steckt von dem werbenden Anzeigenkunden eine klare Absicht dahinter."

Wenn das für euch scheinbar keinen Interessenkonflikt darstellt und nicht als Problem gesehen wird, dann kann ich mir scheinbar auch schenken, das heute rauszusuchen. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt etwas dreist, aber für euch reicht es dann wohl, wenn oben drüber Anzeige vermerkt ist. Wie Research schreibt, geht es darum, dass der flow beim Lesen durch gleiches Layout und Schriftart beibehalten werden soll, damit man den Hinweis "Anzeige" oben drüber nicht so bewusst wahrnimmt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Juli 2016)

Falconer schrieb:


> Daher auch mein Post: "Nur damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen: "Anzeige" steht bei den Artikeln natürlich oben drüber. Da der Rest aber komplett wie die PCGH aufgemacht ist, ist das in meinen Augen an dieser Stelle zu wenig. Da steckt von dem werbenden Anzeigenkunden eine klare Absicht dahinter."
> 
> Wenn das für euch scheinbar keinen Interessenkonflikt darstellt und nicht als Problem gesehen wird, dann kann ich mir scheinbar auch schenken, das heute rauszusuchen. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt etwas dreist, aber für euch reicht es dann wohl, wenn oben drüber Anzeige vermerkt ist. Wie Research schreibt, geht es darum, dass der flow beim Lesen durch gleiches Layout und Schriftart beibehalten werden soll, damit man den Hinweis "Anzeige" oben drüber nicht so bewusst wahrnimmt.



Persönlich finde ich solche Anzeigen auch nicht gut, da bin ich ehrlich.


----------



## Research (7. Juli 2016)

Nennt es Lesekompetenz-Training, so wie Fefe. 
So wie wir es bei gesponserten Tests von Community-Mitgliedern, Amazon-Reviews... auch machen müssen.
Klar, es sieht unschön aus. PCGH macht diese Werbung aber nicht.

Das ist Target-Marketing, man guck sich das Zielmedium an, die Zielgruppe und wirbt dann so effektiv wie man es für möglich hält. Target market - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Besser: Personalized marketing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Und, man muss sagen, da wurde "Arbeit und Liebe" rein-gesteckt.

Man gibt sich Mühe uns zu umwerben. Das müssen wir bleichen, pickligen, dicken Kellerkinder doch zu schätzen wissen. Umwirbt uns doch sonst niemand.
*wein


Wie das am Ende ankommt, nun, das kann eine ganz andere Sache sein außer erwiderte Liebe.

(Sorry, das trollt gerade bei mir etwas.)


----------



## Falconer (7. Juli 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich solche Anzeigen auch nicht gut, da bin ich ehrlich.



Aber was ist denn dann die Konsequenz von eurer/deiner Seite?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Juli 2016)

Falconer schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn dann die Konsequenz von eurer/deiner Seite?



Ich äußere mein Unbehagen, stelle sicher, dass die Anzeichenkennzeichnung deutlich genug ist, bete, dass mehr normale Werbung verkauft wird, nehme die Leserkritik ernst. Das Übliche.


----------



## Lotto (17. Juli 2016)

Also ich finde, dass solche Anzeigen eigentlich immer recht deutlich gekennzeichnet waren. Zudem ist das Layout eben nicht 100% identisch, man sieht es im Prinzip sofort. Wenn 1-2 Anzeigen pro Heft so aufgemacht sind würd ich jetzt nicht das Wort "vermehrt" benutzen.
Imho schiessen sich Unternehmen, die so werben, eh selbst ins Knie. Erstens wirkt das nicht gerade seriös und zweitens ist so ein Layout für Werbung nicht gerade ein "Eycatcher", der ein "Boah" oder "Haben will"-Gefühl auslöst. Als Gegenbeispiel: Bequiet-Anzeigen finde ich für ziemlich ansprechend. Schönes Foto vom Produkt, kein bunter Media-Markt-Stil, und kein langer Text, sondern Schlagwörter. Wenn man so eine Werbung sieht und das Interesse geweckt wurde sucht doch heutzutage eh jeder im Internet danach um sich weiter zu informieren.


----------

